# New pics... interior, engine cover...



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

I just spent the day doing some work to my car. I installed the custom dash kit that I had made, installed the smoked side markers and decided to paint my engine cover... here are some pics for you guys (by the way... I took off the port holes that a lot of you didnt like, started getting on my nerves too...)
































Let me know what u guys think... 














For custom painting









_Modified by OrlandoJetta at 4:21 PM 4-1-2007_

_Modified by OrlandoJetta at 4:23 PM 4-1-2007_


_Modified by OrlandoJetta at 4:43 PM 4-1-2007_


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

next time drink the beer after making the post


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

lol I fixed it...
MORE


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

way too much red stuff imo


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

what are you, chinese? that's a lot of red.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tewkewl74* »_what are you, chinese? that's a lot of red.

chinese? 
Nah it actually looks real good... not over the top at all... very moderate when you really look at it... a lot of black in the interior as well, so it accents very well.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

engine cover, maybe
interior??...no thanks


----------



## whitehare (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (OrlandoJetta)*

Nice! I especially like the red on the interior trim. I am thinking of doing it to mine but in Candy White. How was it done? Cost?


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (whitehare)*

yo orlando wtf. i love the engine cover but interior you used a lil too much red for my taste. im getting red and black sparcos but too much red. wat r u a BLOOD. ONE BLOOD. ONE BLOOD


----------



## irvinerabbit07 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (RogueMotorsport)*

what type of paint did you use to paint the engine cover, im looking to do mine with candy white stripes like you did? 
as for the red interior it may look a little over the top imo


----------



## Rhabit (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (OrlandoJetta)*

Hate it. To each their own though.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (irvinerabbit07)*

Wow guys a lil harsh on the interior eh? I like it... I will take some more pics this morning before I leave for work, the color from that pic almost looks pink. I had the dash kit made by a company here in Orlando, cheaper than ordering it only... cost was $100 + tax... I love it. 
As far as the engine cover, I used engine enamal (500 degree heat resistance). It was pretty easy to paint the cover, just remove the gray part with the VW logo on it first... then mask off what your not gonna paint. I decided to paint the gray part black, so I just masked off the VW logo. 
Im gonna take some more pics of the interior, see if I can win a few of you over... be back in 20...


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (OrlandoJetta)*

Here are some more pics of the interior... dont mind the CD player, it was like that when I bought it (helped me negotiate the price







, getting a new one installed Wed.)... 







































The pics make the dask kit look pink... ite more like







this color..


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (OrlandoJetta)*

Thats what i was going to say, it looks BRIGHT pink, like glowing neon Las-vegas neo sign pink.


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_Thats what i was going to say, it looks BRIGHT pink, like glowing neon Las-vegas neo sign pink.

come on orlando youkno w its pink lol


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (RogueMotorsport)*

Your right... it is HOT PINK... it looks rad.
I duno whats up with my camera, but it is real normal blood red color. Its a little lighter in color than the spice red VW color. almost like a salsa red.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (OrlandoJetta)*

hopefully in person it doesnt look as pink...if its red than http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (jetta2pointfive)*

Naw it doenst look pink at all lol... it is bright red, like I said (salsa red colored). it looks pretty awesome... i got a compliment today at a traffic light (had my windows down).


----------



## whitehare (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_Wow guys a lil harsh on the interior eh? I like it... I will take some more pics this morning before I leave for work, the color from that pic almost looks pink. I had the dash kit made by a company here in Orlando, cheaper than ordering it only... cost was $100 + tax... I love it. 
As far as the engine cover, I used engine enamal (500 degree heat resistance). It was pretty easy to paint the cover, just remove the gray part with the VW logo on it first... then mask off what your not gonna paint. I decided to paint the gray part black, so I just masked off the VW logo. 
Im gonna take some more pics of the interior, see if I can win a few of you over... be back in 20...
$100 + Tax for the dash kit is a great price. Whats the name of the company and do they ship?( I am in the West Palm Beach area). I would like the kit in Candy white.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (whitehare)*

I got it done at car botique here in Orlando... I duno if they ship... the guy is a good friend of mine, he did a TON OF WORK for my prelude... and i also sold him 3 houses over the last 2 years... so he hooked me up. I will call him and see if he can get you one made, but I dont think they really do this on the regular. I just couldnt find a dash that i liked and he offered to put one together for me... I will ask him though.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_I got it done at car botique here in Orlando... I duno if they ship... the guy is a good friend of mine, he did a TON OF WORK for my prelude... and i also sold him 3 houses over the last 2 years... so he hooked me up. I will call him and see if he can get you one made, but I dont think they really do this on the regular. I just couldnt find a dash that i liked and he offered to put one together for me... I will ask him though.

i would be interested too...let him know theres more than one person that will want it done


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (jetta2pointfive)*

I will call him on my lunch break in like 20 minutes


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (RogueMotorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogueMotorsport* »_ im getting red and black sparcos 


Sorry, OT. Do you know something I don't Rogue? I've been hunting aftermarket bases and sliders for awhile now to no avail. I've talked with Sparco, and they said *maybe* mid-summer. Anyone know anything about seat base/slider availability for the mk5?


----------



## bootmk (Mar 6, 2007)

looks kinda cool...BUT! it kinda looks like vinyl stickers OVER the dash panels......is it?


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (bootmk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bootmk* »_looks kinda cool...BUT! it kinda looks like vinyl stickers OVER the dash panels......is it? 

No its not vinyl at all... its poly-urethane, made to be very flexible though... i duno how they make it like that, but the material is real real smooth to work with. 
By the way, I called my friend and said that he could make you one, but he's going on vacation for the next few weeks, so if you want to order it, you gotta order it now... hes leaving this friday.. let me know if you want it.


----------



## StallisVW (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

hey it looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
somethings i would of kept not red, but it looks real decent unlike previous things i've seen colored


----------



## IchBinDarren (Nov 5, 2005)

You can basically say that interior is ruined, but it is easily reversible. I do like the engine cover though.


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (IchBinDarren)*

not my cup of tea..but i think it would look better without the wheel cover. and if u did the doors too.
props for doing something different though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

if i had been doing it, i would have tried to color match the interior and exterior colors together, if you were trying to make it a "super optioned fast thingie" then maybe a straight bright red would work. Also, i would have toned it down by not doing so much, basically leaving the center console, radio pod, and vents normal. Then just doing the door trim and dash trim that was silver from the factory. as far as the pod and console, or even the door window trim, i think subtle red pinstriping would have looked a little better, low key, and less uncle-ben like. 
on the engine cover, it looks homemade, i for one have always been a man who believes if a mod is done, it should look as if the factory released it that way (even if it's completely different) so i say, throw some clear coat on top of that red, at a minimum, or maybe do a red/black thing, w/ clear over it all, the wetsand and polish it down to a nice shine. Will look much better in my opinion. Nice to see you had some motivation to do something however. good jb.










_Modified by flynavyj at 7:44 PM 4-3-2007_


----------



## hayden (Aug 19, 2000)

Yikes! Is this the kind of stuff we can expect from the emmkay V noobs?


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (hayden)*

find a mazda thread...








As far as the interior is concerned, i wanted to color match 'spice red', but we ran a few test strips and it didnt look right. I decided to go a little brighter and it looks 5 times better... i know u guys think its a bit much, but in person it looks pretty sick. I have got nothin but compliments on it. I will admit the pictures certainly dont do it any justice, it looks much better in person. 
The engine cover I will clear coat again once my intake comes in. I dont really have time to redo it until then, but ill be sure to post some pics. 


_Modified by OrlandoJetta at 2:15 PM 4-4-2007_


----------



## Rhabit (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

I just think it makes the car look cheap. Way too much red in the interior and wheel cover has to go.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (Rhabit)*

The steering wheel cover I like... not only is it comfortable, but in florida, the black interior gets soooooooooo hot... and it keeps much cooler than the steering wheel itself, so it works for me. 
And to those of you who dont like my interior, it is what it is... i like it, i think it looks real good in person. Like I said, the pictures dont do it justice, but everyone I know that saw it loves it... it doesnt look cheap at all... very well made.


----------



## midengineracer (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm sorry man but it looks like a 14 year old looked at a pep boys ad for inspiration on modding. How the hell did this get put in the Engine forum anyway. Two painted strips on your engine cover and a red dash isn't a technical issue, should be in the general MkV forum.


_Modified by midengineracer at 11:01 PM 4-6-2007_


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_Your right... it is HOT PINK... it looks rad.
I duno whats up with my camera, but it is real normal blood red color. Its a little lighter in color than the spice red VW color. almost like a salsa red. 

Thats the biggest problem for me. If the red in the interior matched the spice red of the exterior, I would like it a LOT more. The non-matching colours look cheap, and look to me like you couldn't be bothered to make them match. I also don't like the use of bright colours except as a contrasting accent colour. Too much of an accent colour is to loud. Lastly, I don't like steering wheel covers of any kind ever, they always look cheap.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (Froster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Froster* »_
Thats the biggest problem for me. If the red in the interior matched the spice red of the exterior, I would like it a LOT more. The non-matching colours look cheap, and look to me like you couldn't be bothered to make them match. I also don't like the use of bright colours except as a contrasting accent colour. Too much of an accent colour is to loud. Lastly, I don't like steering wheel covers of any kind ever, they always look cheap.


I will agree with u on the steering wheel cover, and ill consider taking it off. I am tellin u, if you saw it in person u would see that it is not 2 far off the spice red color... buuuttt the spice red sample we had looked TERRIBLE with the interior. Ya it looked great when u were on the outside looking in, but sitting in the drivers seat with only the interior to look at? No... it looked bad, this was the best alternative.
As far as the pep-boys comment from Mr. noname... nice analogy. Im sure you thought someone would type 'lol' or even acknowledge that comment. I bet you refreshed this page 50 times in the first 5 minutes after posting. If you got such a problem with it... dont post. I was asking for insight, not wangless wonders to post a bunch of nonesence. grow up and grow a pair.


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_I will agree with u on the steering wheel cover, and ill consider taking it off. I am tellin u, if you saw it in person u would see that it is not 2 far off the spice red color... buuuttt the spice red sample we had looked TERRIBLE with the interior. Ya it looked great when u were on the outside looking in, but sitting in the drivers seat with only the interior to look at? No... it looked bad, this was the best alternative.

Maybe its the pictures, but if the two reds are noticeably different, I wouldn't like it. To me its like when you pull a pair of black suit pants out of the closet and put on what you think is the proper jacket, but then you realize that your black pants are a different black than the jacket. They both look quite black by themselves, but they also clearly do not match. 
Similarly, in your car, the red might look like the right colour if you had a grey interior, or black, or whatever, but in your case, its just looks wrong. Having said that, it could be the pictures making it worse. Hopefully you can post some soon that show more accurately what you see in person.


----------



## midengineracer (Feb 27, 2005)

Orlando, orlando, orlando.....you see, son, when people don't know where to post topics, it makes me a little annoyed. This is an engine forum. Your post has NOTHING to do with mechanical, electrical, or any other type of engine topic. So your ignorance is shown in this respect before you even show pictures of what TO ME looks like generic crap that people do to a CRX or S10. You own a Volkswagen man. You should "grow a pair" and do something to your car that doesn't suck.


----------



## midengineracer (Feb 27, 2005)

oh and as for me checking back to see if people think I'm funny or whatever, you're the **** that posted pictures here so that people would kiss your ass. I believe you are the one looking for recognition, not me, correct? Yes


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (midengineracer)*

no comment to this dude... another person that thinks volkswagons are ferraris... sigh








Anyways... yes it is definitley the camera... I will try borrowing someone elses and see what comes up... anyway, this thread is dead...
and by the way, I was not looking for people to 'kiss my ass' I wasnt sure what anyone would think... i wanted some insight (as i said in the first post)... so ******* k?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

hott car dude, nice job!!


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

cool dude, i personally wouldn't do all that but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for doing it for yourself and no one else. i'm thinkin of just doing the strips that run across the doors and the dash. why is everyone so hell bent on whether the colors match, you can't see both at the same time anyway.
-matt


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (thumper07)*

Thanks on the compliments guys... Im going more for a show look than anything. So ya, some of the stuff I may do people may not agree with, but I want my Jetta to look like no other Jetta out there, and not only that... even if someone wanted there car EXACTLY like mine... they couldnt do it. 
I want this car to be totally original. My best friend in PA has an S4 that is seriously sick. It has just about everything customized and he did just about everything himself. Its completely unique... I wana go that same route as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

I did a lot of the same work, but my car is Sage Green. A LOT more subtle:


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (Elmer J Fudd)*

Ya, but its looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RogueInkSlingerMaster (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (OrlandoJetta)*

OrlandoJetta, With the way you have your MAF disconnected from the intake tube like that, is your CEL coming on?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (RogueInkSlingerMaster)*

Wow, Elmer...that looks VERY good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Wow, Elmer...that looks VERY good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks!! I did a DIY and all that here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3156967


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (Elmer J Fudd)*

so the long skinny strips in the doors and dash just kinda pop out, are the clips resuable or do they break and need replaced. those are the only ones i want painted.
-matt


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (thumper07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper07* »_so the long skinny strips in the doors and dash just kinda pop out, are the clips resuable or do they break and need replaced. those are the only ones i want painted.
-matt

Yeah, that's why I wrote up the DIY, since I couldn't find that information out. On the door panels, start at the hinge side and work your way carefully towards the rear of the car. Everything was reusable, and nothing broke, although I'm sure the parts are fragile.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: New pics... interior, engine cover... (Elmer J Fudd)*

Awesome job on the DIY ELmer... i wish I woulda saw that before I ordered mine... prob. would just done it myself







Mine is a polurethane kit, just goes right over top of the dash itself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## saceone (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

I like the engine but the interior doesn't cut it for me.


----------

